# Firefly



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! As a side note if you don't know...for contests you have to put the picture in the contest box that appears in the upper left hand corner when you search the forums. It shows the last months winner picture. If you don't upload it on there it won't appear in the contest.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ahh, thank you  never done this before I thought I'd give it a shot 

I guess I'll keep him for June


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You're welcome! No one said anything and a lot of people got confused. I just stumbled across it and figured it out myself.lol


----------

